

Ask HN: How do CDNs work? - alexchamberlain

Ok, there is a geographically diverse high speed network. But, how does you browser know which server to go to as there is a single URL? Is there some DNS magic going on?
======
jgeorge
The first server you hit does a geographic lookup of your IP address to get a
reasonable estimation of where you are, then redirects you to a CDN server
that's closest to you on the network.

<http://whatismyipaddress.com/> shows you where in the world the net thinks
your IP address is. There are a bunch of geolocation services out there.

